# Gunn Comparison



## biggun53 (Dec 8, 2009)

Have a franchi 912 variomax 3 1/2. It broke. Waiting on complete carrier part $200. 4-6 weeks from Franchi.

Any opinions on the Maxus's, Winc X3, or Xtrema 2? I'm left handed so I need a gun that can be shimmed for cast and drop. cAN HOLD UP TO 3" AND 3/12 HEAVY METAL SHELLS.

Thanks

Gunner

[email protected]


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I really like my X3, but I cannot answer your other question. My gun came with some shims, I think for drop


----------



## simme (Mar 31, 2009)

They all come with shims and are adjustable for cast and drop. I have a maxus, sx3 and sbe2. I had a xtrema but did not like the feel of it personally. The sbe2 comes in a left and there are some deals on the lefties out there. My recomendation is go to a gun shop that has all of them and find out which feels the best to you. They are all good guns and I think it is more personal preference than anything else. That being said, I like the maxus. Less recoil, less muzzle jump, and lighter.


----------



## MJK (Oct 29, 2003)

Can you elaborate on your experiences with the 912? I have one that has sat in the box for 4 years, and I'm planning on using it this coming season.

Your experience has been shared w/ a few others on other sites. Curious to know if you are shooting your heavy loads w/ the piston in the correct position?

Thanks.


----------



## biggun53 (Dec 8, 2009)

MJK

I really like my 912. Its light and shoots well. I have shimmed for a lefty. I do have the piston in the right position to shoot heavy 3 1/2 loads.

Thanks for your interests.

Gunner


----------



## mallard mauler (Dec 6, 2006)

the super x 3 all the way baby! and yes the x3 comes with shims for cast and drop both what a fine gun


----------

